# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Prve 3 su najvažnije - reklama

## brigita2

Mene već dugo i poprilično živcira reklama: Prve tri su najvažnije. U reklami (ako netko nekim čudom nije vidio) policajci vode kriminalca u zatvor (prije je tamnica nego zatvor), kriminalac se pretvori u dijete-kriminalca i poruka na kraju: Prve tri su najvažnije. Što je tu poruka? Da djeca koja prve tri godine života nisu imala odgovarajuću skrb budu odrasli u kriminalce? Što to znači za djecu iz domova i posvojenu djecu koja su prvih nekoliko godina provela u domu? To su budući kriminalci? 

Da li se samo meni čini da reklama šalje neodgovarajuću poruku i da nije dobro promišljena? Vidim da se osim mene niko ne buni, gledam li je tu reklamu iz pogrešnog ugla? :?

----------


## Riana

Moram priznati da je i meni pomalo nejasna, sve se zbiva u par trenutka.... ne pokontam baš :/

----------


## Deaedi

Vec je bio neki topic o tim Unicefovim reklamama. 
Meni osobno su isto malo   :Rolling Eyes:  , najvise ta sa klincem u prugastom odijelu.
Nekako Unicef u zadnje vrijeme nikako da pogodi moj "ukus", ni sa ovom kampanjom, a ni sa Majom kao glasnogovornicom.

Zele dati dubokoumne poruke, a daju zbunjujuce i kontroverzne.

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...931&highlight=

----------


## mamuška

ja to shvaćam kao da si "zarobljenik" do kraja života ako ti su u prve tri godine ne pruže uvjeti za razvoj npr. samopouzdanja...ja sam jedan takav zarobljenik s navedenim primjerom pa zato kužim reklamu, nažalost.

----------


## bubimirko

> ja to shvaćam kao da si "zarobljenik" do kraja života ako ti su u prve tri godine ne pruže uvjeti za razvoj npr. samopouzdanja...ja sam jedan takav zarobljenik s navedenim primjerom pa zato kužim reklamu, nažalost.


ne kužim te :? o kakvom ti to samopouzdanju pričaš kod klinaca od 0-3 i utjecaju na kasniji razvoj

----------


## MGrubi

doživljaji 0-3 uđu u podsvjest i teško se otamo istjeraju

----------


## bubimirko

> doživljaji 0-3 uđu u podsvjest i teško se otamo istjeraju



 :Laughing:  ma daj me nemoj.........koliko nas se sjeća događaja iz tog doba.......ja ziher ne.....jedino po ćemu znam da sam tada postojao su slike

----------


## MGrubi

pa zato se zove podsvjest  8) 
nje nisi svjestan i nemaš pojma šta je unutra ali utječe na tvoje ponašanje i osječaje

slike koje su prekratko trajale da bi stigle od oka u mozak "izgube" se putem i završu u podsvjest
napravili su pokus:
u kinu su tokom filma na ekran pustili snimku boce Coca-cole (mala boca u slici filma) u kratkom trajanju , nedovoljnom da je ljudi vide svjesno,
u slijedeći sat vremena je prodaja Cole narasla za 70-80%
i onda je utvrđena minimalna dužina trajanja ikakve reklame

----------


## bubimirko

hahahahaha......to me podsjeća na onaj film...jeltobio Klub boraca kad usred filma uleti na milisekundu pimpač........i kaj se poslije desi???? ako idemo tvojim slijedom  :Laughing:  ......vi bi fakat povjerovale i u patuljke koji ispunjavaju želje

----------


## MGrubi

ne moraš ti vjerovat da postoji podsvjest
ne moraš ti vjerovat da se Zemlja vrti oko Sunca

----------


## bubimirko

> ne moraš ti vjerovat da postoji podsvjest
> ne moraš ti vjerovat da se Zemlja vrti oko Sunca


podsvjest da......ali pazi o kojoj ti dobi pričaš.....
i nisi mi odgovorila za patuljke???? vjeruješ -kaj ne

----------


## Bubica

bubimirko, blago tebi  :Smile:

----------


## mamuška

prve tri su najvažnije. time je sve rečeno.

----------


## MGrubi

> podsvjest da......ali pazi o kojoj ti dobi pričaš.....
> i nisi mi odgovorila za patuljke???? vjeruješ -kaj ne


pa upravo ta dob se nalazi u podsvjesti, pa čak i ona u maternici
sve je zapisano

a što se tiče onog filma, mislim da u slučaju da su svi homoseksualci bilo bi j....

o da , u patuljke i ružičaste zečeve   :Laughing:

----------


## Zdenka2

Već se o tome diskutiralo, pa vidite kako je diskusija tekla i završila.

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=32472

----------


## bubimirko

> prve tri su najvažnije. time je sve rečeno.


ma daaaa.......super.....još da me u to možeš uvjeriti......definitivno se ne slažem s time.....po meni bi puno bitnije razdoblje za razvoj i samopouzdanje baš bile one godine iza 3.....
baš mi je drago za ružičastog zeku ali to je već seže u temu samozadovoljavanja

----------


## mamuška

ma, to oni tvrde. ja sam objasnila kako sam shvatila reklamu.

----------


## bubimirko

i zemlja je bila ravna ploča.......dok netko pametniji nije rekao da je okrugla(tj.skoro okrugla)........dakle......

----------


## bauba

> po meni bi puno bitnije razdoblje za razvoj i samopouzdanje baš bile one godine iza 3.....


po meni si tu ti definitivno fulao poantu. zašto? duboko sam uvjerena da prve tri godine uključuje i onih devet mjeseci u majčinoj utrobi. zbog toga i razumijem tvoju frustraciju: tih devet mjeseci ti nikada i nikako nećeš moći uložiti u odgoj svojeg djeteta.   :Kiss:

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> po meni bi puno bitnije razdoblje za razvoj i samopouzdanje baš bile one godine iza 3.....
> 
> 
> po meni si tu ti definitivno fulao poantu. zašto? duboko sam uvjerena da prve tri godine uključuje i onih devet mjeseci u majčinoj utrobi. zbog toga i razumijem tvoju frustraciju: tih devet mjeseci ti nikada i nikako nećeš moći uložiti u odgoj svojeg djeteta.


skrenusmo s teme......ali odgovorit ću ti.......vjeruj mi nedostatak toga nikada nemre kod mene izazvati takvu frustraciju kakvu ti očito doživljavaš svojim nedostatcima....ali još jednom opako si skrenula s teme, pa za dobrobit topica predlažem ako želiš kakvu daljnju diskusiju neka to bude na pp

----------


## ana.m

Moja je mama umrla kad sam imala 15 mjeseci i od mog rođenja, preko njene smrti, godina koje su slijedile,a sve se događalo u prve 2-3 godine jako je utjecalo na mene, na ono što sma ja sada. I be< obzira na to što sa je većine toga ne sjećam, pogotovo ne mamine msrti, nekako imam osjećaj da neke estvari koje ja danas osjećam, kako se ja ponašam i kako se vežem za svoju obitelj i još dosta toga, ima jako veze sa time što mie se događalo kao tako maloj. Meni uopće nije smješno Bubimirko  :Sad:  . 
 A što se reklama tiče ni meni se ne sviđaju

----------


## bauba

reklama je zapravo savršena. "nema veze sa vezom" i većina ljudi je ne razumije, već je doživi kao - pretjeranu. da ne kažem radikalnu. postigla je cilj: ljudi promišljaju da li griješe kada misle da bebe nemaju pojma što se oko njih događa. upozorava na ono najbitnije: nema deranja na male bebe, udaranja, ostavljanja istih same satima.

----------


## sorciere

meni je reklama sasvim u redu. i plakati koji su postavljeni po gradu. 

i da, prve tri su najvažnije - s napomenom da su i sve ostale važne.   :Wink:  

jučer sam, sasvim slučajno - razgovarala s kikicom o njenim prvim godinama. o tome kako me po deset puta zvala "bez veze". samo da se osmjehne kad se ja pojavim. i da ne-znam-koliko-puta ponavljala mama mama mama - čim sam ja napravila dva koraka. a kad se vratim - opet "samo" osmjeh...   :Grin:  

zato ona danas ZNA da ću ja biti uz nju kad me treba. 

jer ja sam se vraćala na svaki njen poziv. ili, ako nisam mogla - dovela sam ju u prostoriju u kojoj sam nešto radila - i dala joj nešto s čim se mogla igrati kraj mene. 

i nije točno da se ne sjeća. ne sjeća se možda pokreta ili riječi, ali osjeća sve što se događalo. a i osjećaji su sjećanja.

----------


## mamuška

baš si to lijepo rekla   :Heart:

----------


## Stijena

> reklama je zapravo savršena. "nema veze sa vezom" i većina ljudi je ne razumije, već je doživi kao - pretjeranu. da ne kažem radikalnu. postigla je cilj: ljudi promišljaju da li griješe kada misle da bebe nemaju pojma što se oko njih događa. upozorava na ono najbitnije: nema deranja na male bebe, udaranja, ostavljanja istih same satima.


samo da istim tim slijedom ne bi kod nekih postigla kontraefekt - kao
prve tri su najvažnije pa ćemo se potrudit u tom smislu, a kasnije se ionako ne moramo više truditi jer ipak prve tri smo odgulili, a one su ipak bile najvažnije - mene je ipak nekako najviše toga strah znajući kako neki doživljavaju ono što se događa na televiziji

----------


## Riana

vraćam se na bubimirka

prve 3 su najvažnije. negdje sam pročitala, a mislim da je to i znanstveno potvrđeno, da se do 3 godine formira djetetov karakter. zato su te godine najvažnije. istina da se kasnije također djete razvija , spoznaje, razrađuje taj karakter, i moguće je mijenjati dijete nakon 3 godine, ali uz puno puno više truda i 'muke'. Važno je postaviti dobre temelje na kojima se onda samo lijepo nadograđuje.  :Wink:

----------


## bauba

i to je točno, *Stijeno*. 
ja sam već negdje na drugom topicu pisala o tv-u i reklamama. nevjerojatno je kako većina ljudi uopće više ne misli ni o čemu već postupaju prema onome što vide, čuju ili im netko kaže. porazno je koliko je lako manipulirati ljudima i ispirati im mozak. 
u ovoj famoznoj "prve tri su najvažnije" pratimo unazad odraslog čovjeka do krevetića a cijelo vrijeme na njega se viče i to ponižavajućim tonom... valjda tako žele reči: asertivno i ljubazno sa drugim čovjekom do kraja života a najviše kada još ne zna govoriti i izražavati svoje mišljenje.

----------


## brigita2

> vraćam se na bubimirka
> 
> prve 3 su najvažnije. negdje sam pročitala, a mislim da je to i znanstveno potvrđeno, da se do 3 godine formira djetetov karakter. zato su te godine najvažnije. istina da se kasnije također djete razvija , spoznaje, razrađuje taj karakter, i moguće je mijenjati dijete nakon 3 godine, ali uz puno puno više truda i 'muke'. Važno je postaviti dobre temelje na kojima se onda samo lijepo nadograđuje.


A ja mislim da su geni najvažniji. Ja sam oboje djece odgajala isto pa su skroz različiti po karakteru i ponašanju. Odgojem možemo samo korigirati neka ponašanja i usmjeriti, ali ne možemo promjeniti ono što jesu.

----------


## sorciere

> A ja mislim da su geni najvažniji.


hm, odoh se uobraziti!   :Grin:  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Riana

Brigita2, to mi je ipak pre totalitarna tvrdnja. onda mi ispada, u smislu ...da, ah kaj se tu more, on je takav, nešto malo korigirati...

mislim da ipak, znam da su geni važni, ali čovjek se može i mora mijenjati, barem u smislu naučiti ponašati korektno.  
a najbolje je početi odmah, ispočetka kad je dijete tabula rasa.
ja znam po sebi, kakva sam bila (  :Mad:  ), a kava sam sada.

potrebno je puno truda uložiti unaprijed, jer ispravljanja krivih drina ide jako teško, opet znam po sebi, ai  po maloj.

trudim se i pokušavam curicu usmjeraviti na dobro, odgajati je u skladu s mojim uvjerenjima i nadam se da uspijevam u tome.

mislim da i ti isto  :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

Skrenuti ću s teme ali moram na ovo reagirati:




> Ja sam oboje djece odgajala isto pa su skroz različiti po karakteru i ponašanju


Meni je ovo jako velika floskula u koju, načelno, uopće ne vjerujem. Skinuti ću kapu svakom roditelju koji uspije jednako odgajati svoju djecu, mislim da je to jako teško i da je fer sebi i djeci priznati da to (navodim, uglavnom) nije tako...

Djeca se razlikuju po karakteru (to je ono s čime se dijete rodi), neki karakteri više, neki manje odgovaraju našim karakterima. Djeca se rađaju u različitom redosljadu rađanja, razlikuju se po  spolu, očekivanjima koje imamo prema njima, našim životnim situacijama u kojima smo ih rodili i tisuću i jednoj stvari. 

Ja imam jednog klinca, ali npr. moja mama se dan danas kune da je jednako odgajala i mene i brata a ja i on smo svjesni velikih razlika u odgoju (svatko, naravno, vuče na svoj mlin  :Smile:  ). S time da je riječ o uobičajenim prilikama odrastanja...

----------


## brigita2

> A ja mislim da su geni najvažniji.


Ja sam napisala "Ja mislim" za sve one koji nisu primjetili. Nisam napisala: Geni su najvažniji. Napisala sam da ja mislim da su najvažniji a ne da tvrdim  i kunem se da su najvažniji. Svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje a moje je takvo. Nikome ga ne naturam, možda ću ga promijeniti s vremenom, ali sad je takvo kakvo je. Nemojte se sad zapiknuti u to i pokrenuti raspravu. Tema topica je reklama unicefa.

----------


## Riana

ma sve ok,   :Smile:

----------


## tira

ali ja moooram reći nešto ipak o tim genima...
Geni će sigurno odrediti nešto, ali kad bih ja vjerovala da me geni mogu spriječiti da se trudim dobor odgojiti dijete, ili da me mogu spriječiti da ga dobro i odgojim (što god to meni već značilo), bilo bi mi lakše il se bacit odmah s mosta ili dijete dat u neki internat pa nek se drugi brinu o njemu, ja ću samo platit. 
Drugim riječima, geni imaju veze, ali ne sa tim kakvo će moje dijete sutra ispasti (dobro ili loše, štogod to već značilo) ja na gene gledam više kao na nešto ni dobro ni loše, više kao na neki potencijal...za dobro ili loše...

----------


## bubimirko

jao....jao.....šta to moje okice vide........pozdrav čistačima  :Wink:

----------

